# found a corset place on ebay



## HottiMegan (Jan 25, 2009)

These corsets are ridiculously cheap. I just ordered one. They go up to a 26/28. Some even have steel boning. Their 26/28 is called 6x. I will give a full review when i get it. (I got a red one so hopefully I'll have it by V-day!) I just wanted to share it with you all 

http://stores.ebay.com/rouge-roses


----------



## Rowan (Jan 25, 2009)

OMG...thank you so much!!!

*happy*


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 25, 2009)

you're welcome  I love corsets but never had a real one. I have a list of ones i'll buy if this one works out for me


----------



## Phat Phoebe (Jan 25, 2009)

I just bought one from this ebay store http://stores.ebay.com/wedding-checklist again they go up to 6x but 26/28 is the dress size equivalent.


----------



## olwen (Jan 25, 2009)

These links are awesome. Thanks!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Jan 25, 2009)

I saw several I liked but I will wait until others have gotten theirs to hear a report of quality. While I would LOVE to find a few corsets to fit me at those prices....I've never found it possible. Maybe this will be different!!! 
I have several corset tops from Torrid which I love and I own two real leather corsets that are the bomb, but freaking expensive.


----------



## WholeLottaLinda (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you for sharing that! I really need a corset! :bow:
Do any of you happen to know a size converting site, that shows all kinds of convertions like dressize, bra size, shoe size etc in UK, US and European measurements? 
Thanks!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 26, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> you're welcome  I love corsets but never had a real one. I have a list of ones i'll buy if this one works out for me



post pix pls


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh bless you Megan!!! 

I've soooo been looking for some corsets... i just love the style. I just spent the last of my money tho, so i'm going to have to wait till next thurs to order!! Everyone who has ordered, please post pics and describe your experience with this ebayer! oohhh i'm excited! LoL
Thanks again Megan!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of my corset. It was shipped today. I'm praying that it gets here before i go on my mini vacation with hubby next weekend. I will certainly post my experience, and if i don't look like a freak, pics


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 29, 2009)

Mine was shipped on the 20th. It should be here anytime. I am dying to get it. It's my first corset.


----------



## Tania (Jan 29, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics, guys!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 31, 2009)

me either! Can't wait to hear back about these -- thanks for the headsup, corseted ladies


----------



## manoflight (Jan 31, 2009)

WOW !! The price is absolutely cheap !!


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 2, 2009)

So I got my corse today. Ordered a size 6x and boy was I a bit disappointed. I am a size 44G bra size. They said that it fits a bust 48-50 H. The bust measurement must not be the band size but both combined. I had to pull out all of the ribbon (that's my next gripe) on the first 4 holes just to get the front part closed. So the corset barely comes around my back. 

Now I understand that they are form fitting and you have to tie it really tight but there is no way in hell that this ribbon is gonna do any of that. *I think I can make it work if I have longer string but I have no idea what kind to get that has the strength to hoist up the girls and suck me in like a real corset. *

I know that it won't close like a normal size and there will be a big space where the string criss crosses but i think i am ok with that as long at it makes my boobies look good!

So I guess I got $28 worth of corset from Hong Kong. If somebody has a suggestion for what I can use for string that would be great!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Feb 2, 2009)

DAMN!!! *sigh* oh well I guess that's out... thanks for the speedy reply indy. I'm sorry it was a bust... I guess i'm not going to even try because i'm a tight 28.. So I guess I better hold off on that.


----------



## KendraLee (Feb 2, 2009)

I ordered a polka dot one. I ordered a 6x too so I'm hoping it works


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 2, 2009)

KendraLee said:


> I ordered a polka dot one. I ordered a 6x too so I'm hoping it works



I hope so too!


----------



## electra99 (Feb 2, 2009)

I guess a 6x is much smaller in Asia...

Boot Laces might work well for lacing up the corset. If they are not long enough, you could use two sets, one that laces up and one that laces down so they will meet in the middle.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 2, 2009)

There's some great silky cording you can get by the yard at JoAnn fabrics. They have multiple colors too. (i still havent gotten my corset yet  )


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 3, 2009)

electra99 said:


> I guess a 6x is much smaller in Asia...
> 
> Boot Laces might work well for lacing up the corset. If they are not long enough, you could use two sets, one that laces up and one that laces down so they will meet in the middle.


 
OOOOH good idea. BTW are you coming to Mardi Gras in Chicago?



HottiMegan said:


> There's some great silky cording you can get by the yard at JoAnn fabrics. They have multiple colors too. (i still havent gotten my corset yet  )




That's a super idea too. Is it very durable though? I would be afraid it would snap when I am wearing it and then that would be a disaster.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 3, 2009)

I would think it's pretty strong. It's like a shoelace but silky


----------



## electra99 (Feb 3, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> OOOOH good idea. BTW are you coming to Mardi Gras in Chicago?




Not this time around....but I'll be at the NJ Bash.


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 4, 2009)

electra99 said:


> Not this time around....but I'll be at the NJ Bash.



Sweeet me too! See you there


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Feb 5, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> So I guess I got $28 worth of corset from Hong Kong. If somebody has a suggestion for what I can use for string that would be great!




Get some extra long thick shoe laces. These are the strongest things I have found to use in a corset. I have them in my $300 custom leather corset and they will pull so tight you can't even take a breath. 

Ok, I am curious to know the exact inches on this 6X corset cause I would like to know if that size or a bit smaller would work on me. I would like a few cheaper "fun time" corsets to wear around for when ever. I can go around wearing my leather one cause I look like the bondage queen from the seventh level of hell...I love the thing, don't get me wrong, but it's not exactly a daily fashion item 

Thanks!!! And hopefully the shoelaces will work for ya!


----------



## olwen (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm still waiting for pics! I'm dying to see what these things look like on ya'll.


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 5, 2009)

olwen said:


> I'm still waiting for pics! I'm dying to see what these things look like on ya'll.



Planning on getting new laces tomorrow. Will take pics this weekend! I can't wait to actually get it on.

Kitty, I will also measure it this weekend as well.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 5, 2009)

I keep checking my mail and it hasn't arrived yet.  We're going away for the weekend and I really wanted it to arrive  Oh well.


----------



## cherylharrell (Feb 6, 2009)

All the corset talk is reminding me. I think my Grandma (who was really big & went down to a size 18 due to diabetes) had an old fashioned corset, I think. I vaguely recall her putting it on & lacing it up. I think it had boning stays in it. Looked so uncomfortable...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Feb 9, 2009)

Just my experience with these asian made corsets.......

I had been looking at them for ages and was amazed by how cheap they were, my boyfriend twigged on and bought me one as a surprise gift for xmas.......now I am a Uk size 24/26 so he ordered the biggest one (the 6X) in this corset (except in the black) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/6X-PLUS-SZ-Red-...emQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262#ebayphotohosting

thinking it would be a great fit......needless to say, massive disappointment to be honest.....I have had to undo all of the ribbon in the first 4 holes and open it to as wide as I can get it, and have still struggled to actually get this thing on.......Im quite a stickler for how things look and I dont like the fact that even if I was able to actually get this on now, it may aswell just be backless for the massive gap at the rear.......I have also found the steel fasteners on the front a little flimsy and awkward. All in all, yeh they are cheap, but to be honest Id rather him have saved the £15 and put it towards something substantial from someone like our v.own BeaBea, which is were I will be going when I have some spare funds for one........

All in all, thumbs down from me.......


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 10, 2009)

I got my corset. I knew it was going to be a little small on me because of the measurements but boy was it SMALL. The quality is what you'd expect out of a $20 corset. It's an okay quality for a non-hardcore corset wearer. I got it to look cute for my hubby (and pics). I took two pics of me in the corset. It is not tight by any means in these photos. My dear husband seems to be wholy inept at tightening a corset. I felt like the girls were going to fall out the top it was so loose. So if I can get it truly tightened, i suspect the gap would be a couple inches less. 
I have decided that, in the next few months, I am going to buy an alter ego one based on all the excellent reviews i have had over the years. 
So I'm giving my review as you ge what you paid for. It's cheap and cute but not one i would see cinching much up. I knew it would have a large gap in back but is cute from the front. 

View attachment corset.jpg


----------



## Phat Phoebe (Feb 10, 2009)

I couldn't get pics this weekend b/c my roommate was being a butthead and didn't want to lace me up. Thanks Megan for the pics. I am assuming that is what it's going to look like on me too.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Feb 10, 2009)

That's a real bummer about the size thing...real bummer!
I wonder why these places advertise them with american sizes if they are not truly american measurements. Are they actually measuring the thing or just guessing?

Perhaps people should leave proper feed back about the sizing problem with the corsets....the sellers need to research american sizes a little better before they go advertising that theirs are equal to them.


----------



## olwen (Feb 10, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I got my corset. I knew it was going to be a little small on me because of the measurements but boy was it SMALL. The quality is what you'd expect out of a $20 corset. It's an okay quality for a non-hardcore corset wearer. I got it to look cute for my hubby (and pics). I took two pics of me in the corset. It is not tight by any means in these photos. My dear husband seems to be wholy inept at tightening a corset. I felt like the girls were going to fall out the top it was so loose. So if I can get it truly tightened, i suspect the gap would be a couple inches less.
> I have decided that, in the next few months, I am going to buy an alter ego one based on all the excellent reviews i have had over the years.
> So I'm giving my review as you ge what you paid for. It's cheap and cute but not one i would see cinching much up. I knew it would have a large gap in back but is cute from the front.



It's small, but man, it's still sexy, so I think it works.  Besides it not being wide enough, it's got flimsy ribbons instead of something thicker like leather or cowhide cord. Maybe if you replaced the ribbon you could get it to be tighter.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats kinda how i feel about it Olwen  It looks way cute in the front. I had some cording but it was too short so i'm going to hit the fabric store later this week and get some cording. I also will not rely on my hubby to help me get it tight. he was having issues tightening it


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 11, 2009)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> That's a real bummer about the size thing...real bummer!
> I wonder why these places advertise them with american sizes if they are not truly american measurements. Are they actually measuring the thing or just guessing?
> 
> Perhaps people should leave proper feed back about the sizing problem with the corsets....the sellers need to research american sizes a little better before they go advertising that theirs are equal to them.



I got the corset knowing, from the measurements they list, that I'd have a big gap in back. the waist said 44" and i knew that it would be way smaller than my fat belly


----------



## olwen (Feb 11, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> Thats kinda how i feel about it Olwen  It looks way cute in the front. I had some cording but it was too short so i'm going to hit the fabric store later this week and get some cording. I also will not rely on my hubby to help me get it tight. he was having issues tightening it



I meant it was sexier from the back than the front. :happy: Maybe with the thicker cord he'll be able to tie it better. I could see how the ribbon would be harder to grip and pull tight, like it would burn your fingers.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 12, 2009)

I ordered one of these, but after reading everyone's comments I emailed them and asked them to send me a 6x (normally I wear a 3x). 

I hope it fits. 

This is the one I ordered.


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 12, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> I ordered one of these, but after reading everyone's comments I emailed them and asked them to send me a 6x (normally I wear a 3x).
> 
> I hope it fits.
> 
> This is the one I ordered.




Good call! I think their 3x is maybe like a normal size large.


----------



## KendraLee (Feb 17, 2009)

I just got mine its really cute, I ordered the polka dot one. I would normally be a 3x and ordered the 6x. It fits really well around my belly but a little big in the chest area. I might just put a little dart under the arms somehow. I don't want to post any pics until my man see's it though. Its not bad for 20 dollars but I can definately see where there could be problems regarding the sizes. Just do what they say and order by the waist size.


----------



## WildDiva (Feb 18, 2009)

this is awesome thank you!


----------



## Ivy (Feb 19, 2009)

i've ordered from them a few times. they're definitely not the best quality, but they serve their purpose. i ordered the 6x and used shoelaces instead of the ribbons they sent (the ribbons didn't even come close to fitting!). the key to getting these babies to work for you is having a reaaaaaally strong friend who knows how to lace you in TIGHT. i also had a lot of issues with the front hooks coming undone of the moulin rouge one. my friend kept having to push my belly in and rehook! my boobs didn't really fill them out that well, but that's nothing new for me. haha 

i ordered the silver victorian steel boned:







and the french moulin rouge in a dark purple:






also, megan: suuuper cute!!! i love that one and red is definitely your color!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice! 

I'm hoping mine comes in before Feb 28th. I have a Mardi Gras Party to go to and I really want to wear it to the party.


----------



## Filly (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok... I REALLY have to stop browsing the clothing board!! I want to buy just about everything I see... _especially _the corsets! :smitten:

Come on next pay day!! I can rarely seem to get the right size stuff when I order online though :doh:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 24, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> I ordered one of these, but after reading everyone's comments I emailed them and asked them to send me a 6x (normally I wear a 3x).
> 
> I hope it fits.
> 
> This is the one I ordered.



Well, it came in today. I'm glad I went to a 6x. I'm happy with it, the metal things to do it up are difficult to do up, but for the price, it's good.


----------



## Filly (Mar 4, 2009)

WooHooo!!!!!! So I finally bought myself a corset off ebay!!! 

Overall, I am pretty satisfied with it. I would have liked it a little longer but it's not bad for a first attempt. 

When I opened the package of course I went to try it on right away. After struggling for a bit I got it on and was like "This doesnt look like it did in the picture". Then I realised...... I had it on UP SIDE DOWN!!!!! :doh: I know I know... Rookie mistake. So I put it on the RIGHT way round and its pretty cool. Shows a bit to much boobage though!! :shocked:Im hoping that once the laces are tied up properly it wont be so bad. I dont have anyone to tie it up properly though haha. The boning is only plastic so they will bend within one or two wearings... but its still pretty good. Only cost me $20 plus shipping.

I will try to take a picture over the coming days and post it up on here.


----------



## Filly (Mar 4, 2009)

Ivy said:


>



HOT HOT HOT!!!!! you look amazing. 



luscious_lulu said:


> Well, it came in today. I'm glad I went to a 6x. I'm happy with it, the metal things to do it up are difficult to do up, but for the price, it's good.



haha yeah the are like bra snaps but only there are a bunch of them!!! Its a work put just putting the darn things on!!!

Did you wear it to the Mardi Gras Party? How did you go?


----------



## ladle (Mar 4, 2009)

Filly said:


> WooHooo!!!!!! So I finally bought myself a corset off ebay!!!
> 
> Overall, I am pretty satisfied with it. I would have liked it a little longer but it's not bad for a first attempt.
> 
> ...



PLEASE do....:eat2:


----------



## Filly (Mar 4, 2009)

ladle said:


> PLEASE do....:eat2:



Haha typical! What are you doing lurking in this thread anyway Mr!! 

Ok so here are some pics. You'll have to excuse the dodgy pictures. Its hard to take pics of yourself! And my lens badly needs cleaning.

I definitely need some help adjusting the laces on the back so it fits a bit better. And I will tighten it up at the front when I go out so there isnt the black strip down the front.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 4, 2009)

Filly said:


> HOT HOT HOT!!!!! you look amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It went well. Here are some pics...


----------



## Ivy (Mar 5, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> It went well. Here are some pics...





Filly said:


> Ok so here are some pics.




awesome pictures, ladies! you look fabulous!


----------



## Cors (Mar 5, 2009)

Gorgeous corsets and figures, ladies! 

Filly, the front of the corset fits you so well! I wish I can wear overbusts! 

Lulu,I love the boa and your lashes! Where did you get the lashes from?


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 5, 2009)

Is it just me or do corsets make women look like super heroes?

... just me?

hehe, Anyways you all look fantastic ladies!


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 5, 2009)

Everyone looks SO great  I love Corsets on curves!

The silver bra snaps things are called a 'busk' and they're usually metal and attached to a rigid steel bone - but you can get bone or even wooden ones in traditional corsets. 



Filly said:


> The boning is only plastic so they will bend within one or two wearings... but its still pretty good. Only cost me $20 plus shipping.



Filly - if you love it to death its not out of the question to open the corset bone casing up at the bottom and remove the plastic bones and replace them with studier steel ones. Its a fiddle, and time consuming, but pretty easy and worth it if you love the corset itself.

For info, I've got some bargain Corsets listed in the Dims Marketplace so if you're tempted to own your own corset do take a look. 

Tracey


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 5, 2009)

Cors said:


> Gorgeous corsets and figures, ladies!
> 
> Filly, the front of the corset fits you so well! I wish I can wear overbusts!
> 
> Lulu,I love the boa and your lashes! Where did you get the lashes from?



Thanks! 

I bought them right after halloween. They were on clearance and were so funky. I didn't know when I would wear them, but had to have them. I have seen similar ones at costume stores since then...


----------



## Tania (Mar 5, 2009)

Those corsets really are cute, guys.


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 17, 2009)

So I finally got somebody to lace me up but I think I am going to have to get thicker strings b/c they couldn't get it tight enough but at least I got to see what it looked like on me. Yeah wayy to much space in the back but maybe it will get smaller once I get stronger strings. 

View attachment corset 006.jpg


View attachment corset 002.jpg


View attachment corset 003.jpg


----------

